# Going to Georgia. Need Advise Please



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am going to Lake Oconee in Georgia to fish this week starting Thursday. I am a first time boat owner and I am not sure what to throw down there. I would assume the Bass are spawning or in pre-spawn. So my question is How can you tell and what is some adise on what to throw. Thank you for any response.


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

You'll need to look shallow for Bass on the beds to determine if they are spawning yet. Of course they don't all spawn at the exact same time so there should still be some in prespawn mode. If they are still in prespawn, I would use baits that cover a lot of water, like crank baits and spinner baits. You also might want to try some top water. That can really be exciting. If most of the fish are on the beds, you will probably be better off with soft plastic. I like to use something I can see really well in the water. The choice is unlimited. Don't know if you have fished spawning bass before, but it can be frustrating. If they don't hit fairly quick, try another cast. Let the lure sit for several seconds at lease, and maybe twitch it a little. A lot of beds have a "Sweet" spot you need to find. When you hit the "Sweet" spot, the bass will move the lure. Once it takes the lure, set the hook. You can't wait too long. They just want that thing out of the bed so they will drop it soon. Hope this helps some. Don't forget, as soon as you think you have them figured out, they will want something different, so everything I've suggested, may be worthless.  If so, you may get :S .


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Whacky-rigged bubblegum/cotton candy worm or watermelon senko on the beds. Cranks, jerkbaits, spinnerbaits, zara spooks, skitter-pop, spro frog. Basically...everything in your tackle box could come in handy.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

i lived in georgia till the end of march and the bass were prespawn in the small ponds i fished. i had great luck with wacky worms and even shaky heads fished right in the beds. it took several attempts each though. i also had a lot of topwater fun down there.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If your going to that part of Georgia and your not sure what to throw I might suggest learning how to throw knives and hatchets. That is the area that they wrote the movie 'Deliverance' about. Good luck, have fun, and watch out for guys just hangin out in the woods.


----------



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well guys im back from Georgia and had a blast. Luckily no knives or hatches needed. My cousin landed the big bass at 7.5 lbs and 24 inches, WOW!!!!. We caught good numbers of bass in the 1 to 3 lbs range. Spinnerbait seemed to be the bait of choice. Had some luck with a tube and chatterbait. Jerkbaits produced no fish.


----------

